# Jessops is back!!!



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got an email and Jessops is back in business!

Here is the text from the email.....

Jessops is back!

Thank you for signing up to hear about Jessops, the UKs leading Photography specialist. We're thrilled to announce that Jessops is officially back on the map - in London, Birmingham, Manchester, High Wycombe, St Albans and Aberdeen!

We've also re-launched Jessops.com where you can read thousands of product reviews, get photography hints and tips plus use our award winning order online and collect in store service within 30 minutes.

It's exciting times because we will be opening, on average, one new store per day right across the UK in April so keep your eye on Jessops.com/news for more information.

Welcome to Jessops

Peter Jones CBE


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not a fan of chain stores but any shop is better than an empty unit. Good news for a very depressed High Street and great for some of the staff that have kept their jobs.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah hear what you are saying but its nice to be able to walk in and touch and feel what you are going to buy..Internet is all very well but you dont get that ability to hod and feel before buying


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great news, Peter Jones also owns Expansys the online retailer so he should have good buying power etc.
Always liked them glad there back.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Always liked them glad there back.


You must have had a better experience than me. The staff in my local Jessops were unhelpful, poorly trained, little knowledge and I suspect on a low wage judging by their lack of enthusiasm. If the High Street shops are to compete with buying online they must offer something online cannot....a pleasant, educating and rewarding retail experience, backed up with an exemplary after care service.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

S63 said:


> You must have had a better experience than me. The staff in my local Jessops were unhelpful, poorly trained, little knowledge and I suspect on a low wage judging by their lack of enthusiasm. If the High Street shops are to compete with buying online they must offer something online cannot....a pleasant, educating and rewarding retail experience, backed up with an exemplary after care service.


Yes, I bought a camera from them about 11 months ago from a store near Edinburgh, they were great, staff very attentive. Its a shame you got bad service, fingers crossed with the relaunch things will bet better for all stores


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

They need to have a radical approach if this is going to work imo.

If it were me i'd be keeping stores to minimum - major conurbations only and make sure that the customer experience in these stores is second to none.

I would probably move them out of the high street esk stores into cheaper/larger properties where car parking is free. 

Online presence needs to be strong and price matching competitors is a must in this market. Driving marekt share is going to be key due to the large number of competitors such as Wex, Mifsuds, Dale...

My experience from Jessops in Newcastle was a drab, dreary looking shop with very limited stock. Not a place i'd want to shop in at all.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I heard Peter Jones giving an interview on the new shops and it sounded positive.

He basically understood all the negatives that people were experiencing and understood why Jessops went bust.

He did say the plan was offering products in an interactive store whilst matching online retailers prices.

Best of luck I say as good to see the return to more shops on high street bringing jobs.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I heard Peter Jones giving an interview on the new shops and it sounded positive.
> 
> He basically understood all the negatives that people were experiencing and understood why Jessops went bust.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be good if Peter Jones produces a blueprint that successfully pitches the High Street shop with online retailing. A positive message for all those that are struggling to survive.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> Wouldn't it be good if Peter Jones produces a blueprint that successfully pitches the High Street shop with online retailing. A positive message for all those that are struggling to survive.


It would be good.

I was surprised to see that one of the Jessops that he is reopening is the one in Aberdeen.

I can only imagine that he has negotiated a good deal on leasing the property as most other retailers have highlighted that rates are out of control in Aberdeen.

Like houses, property is way overvalued in this country making both living and running shops difficult with the amount of money tied up in them.

With Peter Jones running the company and getting lots of exposure on TV and radio he has whipped up initial interest.

The fact we are discussing it on this forum does highlight the interest is there.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm with Kerr on this - although the Aberdeen Jessops was never a particularly good branch, it was head and shoulders above the cowboys who used to reside in Bridge Street. Aberdeen certainly needs a good "hands on" photo store, here's hoping it works but the big problem for the "New Jessops" will be staying competitive with the like of Amazon and also the direct importers. 

I'm sorry to say I haven't bought anything of any significant value from Jessops since a Canon EF 28-135is lens circa 1995/6, but I'll keep an eye on their prices as I visit Aberdeen periodically as Junior is currently at Uni there.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Well it didn't get off to a good start.
The website was on a countdown to zero, which came and went on Thursday, only to be replace with a "any minute now".
Finally, they managed to go live yesterday at midday, only 24 hours late!
Initial feedback is prices are still higher on there than WEX, etc.

Regarding price matching - not what was stated in the interview he gave on Thursday for the London store relaunch. The store prices will be the same as the Jessops' website prices.

http://news.sky.com/story/1070810/tv-dragon-breathes-new-life-into-jessops - watch both videos

I thought I read/watched him state there was going to be an advice/help offering, which had me thinking he was emulating the Apple retail store experience, to a degree.
If so, then I think that could help pull the numbers in, but the London store doesn't look that big, and with limited space, they'll be only carrying a certain number of brands' offerings.
Already I see LowePro dominating the back wall - customers would be forgiven for thinking they were the only bag producer in the world.
I imagine the market sector being targeted isn't the higher end, but just the entry-mid level.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

S63 said:


> You must have had a better experience than me. The staff in my local Jessops were unhelpful, poorly trained, little knowledge and I suspect on a low wage judging by their lack of enthusiasm. If the High Street shops are to compete with buying online they must offer something online cannot....a pleasant, educating and rewarding retail experience, backed up with an exemplary after care service.


I have bought both my Nikon D40 and my new D5100 off Jessops, got a Tamron 70-300mm lens and numerous accessories from the ex shop in Guildford and Basingstoke and the staff in both stores were helpful and polite.

You must have been unlucky with your store, But you are right if he gets the formulae right for on-line and retail outlets there is no excuses for anyone


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I think it all depends on the level of photographic interest individual staff have, rather than Jessops themselves. I think a lot of the problem was that Jessops became too big and like many such organisations personnel skills and training suffered.

Let's face it, the old fashioned photographic shop where the staff were active photographers and really knew what they were talking about is a thing of the past - there are a few in London, Edinburgh, Glasgow and other cities, but they are few and far between unfortunately because in most cases they simply can't compete with the like of Amazon or the online direct import sites.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Hope the staff cheer up in the new Jessops!! One in chichester they were ALWAYS moody


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope they lower there prices, i cant justify the difference that it was before between online and in store.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't bank on it - remember, Peter Jones owns Expansys, which if you've ever looked on their site for what they sell, prices are not even remotely competitive.

As I said above, early indications are that prices on Jessops online site are still higher than WEX, Amazon, and others.
From a comment on PH, one member waited for 15 minutes to get in to the Manchester store, noticed it was quite busy, but those leaving, were doing so empty handed.
He left 2 minutes after setting foot inside.

From what I've read, I don't see a rosy future for Jessops, and reckon it'll die off again in a year or two's time.

Worth a bit of a read through - http://www.avforums.com/forums/general-chat/1758949-peter-jones-revives-jessops.html


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Glad I kept my Jessops gift voucher...

Hmm...what to buy?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

47p2 said:


> Glad I kept my Jessops gift voucher...
> 
> Hmm...what to buy?


Don't get too excited you still can't use them. The vouchers were sold by Jessops Group Ltd, they are now called Jessops Europe Ltd. I have already enquired cos I have £50 worth over 3 gift cards.

As a gesture of goodwill they are giving free gifts to people who send them back, which is a Jessops Techno Gift Bag and a Sandisk 8GB SD card.

The address to send the gift card (make sure you include your name and address) is:

FAO Customer Services
Jessops Europe Limited
Network House
Third Avenue
Globe Park
MARLOW
Bucks
SL7 1EY

It's probably more than you would get back in money through the administrators.


----------

